# Reihenfolge der DNS-Server bei VPN

## musv

Ich hab ein ziemlich doofes Problem, was zwar keine großen Auswirkungen hat, aber mich trotzdem irgendwie stört. 

In meinem internen Netz gibt's mein Nas. Das hat den Rechnernamen "Nas". 

```
ping nas

PING nas (192.168.109.11) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from Nas.fritz.box (192.168.109.11): icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=0.165 ms

64 bytes from Nas.fritz.box (192.168.109.11): icmp_seq=2 ttl=64 time=0.197 ms
```

Meine Fritzbox ist dabei der DNS-Server. 

Jetzt arbeite ich in einer Firma, die es mir erlaubt, per VPN auf das Firmennetzwerk zuzugreifen. Dummerweise gibt es da auch einen Rechner "Nas". Jetzt kommt das Kuriose, wenn ich mich per Cisco Anyconnect dort einwähl: 

```
ping nas

PING nas.xyzladen.com (10.39.112.98) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from nas.xyzladen.com (10.39.112.98): icmp_seq=1 ttl=121 time=153 ms

64 bytes from nas.xyzladen.com (10.39.112.98): icmp_seq=2 ttl=121 time=152 ms
```

Ok, soweit so schlecht, dass sich der Firmen-DNS höher priorisiert als meine Fritzbox. Jetzt könnte man ja noch meine Domain nehmen:

```
ping nas.fritz.box

ping: unknown host nas.fritz.box
```

D.h. der Firmen-DNS löscht jetzt einfach mal meine interne Domain. Btw. die anderen Rechner in meinem Heimnetzwerk kann ich (nur) ohne Domain noch anpingen. 

```
 ping htpc

PING htpc (192.168.109.22) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from 192.168.109.22: icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=7.29 ms
```

Die Routingtabelle:

```
Kernel IP Routentabelle

Ziel            Router          Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

0.0.0.0         192.168.109.1   0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0

10.0.0.0        0.0.0.0         255.0.0.0       U     0      0        0 cscotun0

10.21.128.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.248.0   U     0      0        0 cscotun0

159.172.1.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 cscotun0

159.172.5.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 cscotun0

172.16.0.0      0.0.0.0         255.240.0.0     U     0      0        0 cscotun0

192.168.2.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 cscotun0

192.168.96.0    0.0.0.0         255.255.224.0   U     0      0        0 cscotun0

192.168.109.0   0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0

192.168.160.0   0.0.0.0         255.255.224.0   U     0      0        0 cscotun0

192.168.244.0   0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 cscotun0

194.149.80.26   192.168.109.1   255.255.255.255 UGH   0      0        0 eth0

194.149.82.0    0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 cscotun0

204.73.37.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 cscotun0

206.144.212.0   0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 cscotun0

207.54.49.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 cscotun0
```

Wie kann ich jetzt das Cisco Anyconnect dazu, meine lokale Domain nicht kaputt zu machen? Ist dann irgendwie Mist, wenn ich nicht mehr auf mein lokales Nas über den Rechnernamen komm.

----------

## toralf

Die Antwort liegt wohl in der Datei /etc/resolv.conf, oder ?

Evtl. monitort die VPN Anwendung siese Datei, sodaß eine Abänderung deinerseits nach der VPN Einwahl wohl schnell wieder wirkungslos gemacht werden würde. In dem Fall müßtest Du irgendwo in den  VPN Konfigurationsscripten einen hook finden, wo Du Dich einklinken kannst und Deinen name server wieder nach oben pushen kannst.

Alternative oder als Ergänzung wäre evtl. noch dsnsmasq zu nennen, da könntest Du ebenfalls versuchen, 127.0.01 als ersten name server zu verwenden.

----------

## musv

```
# Generated by net-scripts for interface eth0

nameserver 127.0.0.1
```

Ich hab pdnsd im Einsatz, um die Werbung rauszufiltern. 

Und zwecks Config. Ich hab damals einen vorkonfigurierten Blob bekommen. Irgendwelche Konfigurationsmöglichkeiten hab ich da nicht gefunden. Der Cisco-Anyconnect scheint wohl auch für Fertigkonfigurationen gut geeignet zu sein.

----------

## toralf

Hhm  *Quote:*   

> Meine Fritzbox ist dabei der DNS-Server. 

 und andererseits 127.0.0.1 - zeigt denn dann der lokale name server auf die FritzBox ?

----------

## musv

Naja, 127.0.0.1 zeigt halt auf meinen lokalen Pdnsd. Und der wiederum hat die Fritzbox als DNS-Server. 

Wie gesagt, es funktioniert einwandfrei. Nur sobald ich das Cisco Anyconnect starte, klappt's eben nicht mehr. Hab jetzt mal OpenConnect ausprobiert. Da seh ich aber das gleiche Verhalten.

----------

## forrestfunk81

Am einfachsten ist es wohl die NAS in die /etc/hosts einzutragen. Wenn es nur um einen Namenskonflikt geht, lohnt sich die Problemanalyse wahrscheinlich nicht.

----------

## toralf

 *forrestfunk81 wrote:*   

> Am einfachsten ist es wohl die NAS in die /etc/hosts einzutragen. Wenn es nur um einen Namenskonflikt geht, lohnt sich die Problemanalyse wahrscheinlich nicht.

 Hhm, aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben, aber wenn es dann erst mal funktioniert ...

----------

